# Classic steam valve



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi wondered if there is only one type of steam valve for all classics as my small drip has steadily got faster as time goes on, so nearly time to bite the bullet and get a replacement and was wondering if there was a preference on which one to get ( if any ) ?

thanks

robert


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I only found one type out there when looking and got it from Mr Bean2Cup. Worked a treat but make sure you do a back flush straight away because I thought after installing it the solenoid had gone too as I still had a small amount escaping from the group head but after back flushing it is all now good.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

yes only one type of steam valve, I sell on ebay if interested


----------



## Roger (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Mark

How much are you selling the valves for


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i have them on ebay for £39.50 plus £3.80 post, can do for £40 all in for forums members


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

robti said:


> steam valve for all classics as my small drip has steadily got faster as time goes on,


I had this problem and it was getting quite bad almost 2oz from turning on the machine to finishing making a latte.

So this weekend I took the stream valve of and soaked it in descaler for a couple of hours opening and closing it, refitted it and now not a drip. Might be worth a try before spending £40


----------



## Roger (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Have just ordered a steam valve via your ebay


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

MooMaa said:


> I had this problem and it was getting quite bad almost 2oz from turning on the machine to finishing making a latte.
> 
> So this weekend I took the stream valve of and soaked it in descaler for a couple of hours opening and closing it, refitted it and now not a drip. Might be worth a try before spending £40


What descaler did you use?


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

StuartS said:


> What descaler did you use?


It was a 30g sachet of puly cleaner descaler (red packet with a picture of a gaggia type coffee machine on it) that came with my second hand Classic.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, my steam valve started to leak again, so I went for the more drastic option and did the mod where you dremmel the end of the steam valve to enable easier and deeper descaling,





 . I am going to do the safety mod for the stream valve so you cant unscrew it by accident when the bits come from china.

It was very easy to do, and the results are great, not a drop from the steam wand.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link MooMaa, I'd heard and read about the mod but a picture (or in this case a video) is worth a thousand words









I have an old Gaggia Coffee Deluxe that has a drippy steam valve so I may give it a go.

Is the safety mod where you thread the valve end and screw on a nut to prevent the valve from unscrewing all the way out?


----------

